# Ideas for towns to stay in in Northern Spain?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We usually fly down to the costa del sol or the costa blanca but having recently got a dog and a decent car we want to go away as a family in June and drive down France to Northern Spain.
We have never been to Northern Spain before so I'm not sure where to start looking so I would like some ideas on nice towns anywhere in Northern Spain but near to the sea. We will be staying in a private rental as we normally do so just need to narrow down my search.
We would like a town near to the sea with plenty of tapas bars and restaurants where we can go and sit outside with our dog and lots of walks and places to visit nearby. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

You've pretty much described every town in northern Spain ;-)

San Sebastian is a good place to start (though it's a bit pricey)

Santander is also nice - lovely sandy beach with occasional rocky pool to hunt crabs

and there are loads of beautiful coves and villages all around. Somo right next to Santader and Castro Urdiales are a couple you could start off with, but there are plenty more


----------



## nivaagg (Nov 8, 2013)

You can go "Pamplona" and you can to run in front of the bulls. only from 6th to 14th of july.
good lucky


----------



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

Thanks so far, this can also include the costa brava too


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thing with the north is that you can't depend on the weather, it might be really cold that time of year or very hot. Or both. But there is plenty to see if it is a bad day. I would recommend Guipuzcoa, from San Sebastian to Bilbao, Zumaia, Orio, Getaria, Zarautz, etc. You can't eat better anywhere else, no matter what they tell you. Trust me. I KNOW!!

Costa Brava is boring!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lolito said:


> . I would recommend Guipuzcoa, from San Sebastian to Bilbao, Zumaia, Orio, Getaria, Zarautz, etc. You can't eat better anywhere else, no matter what they tell you. Trust me. I KNOW!!
> 
> Costa Brava is boring!


I was just about to suggest Zarautz We stayed there on the way back from France a couple of years ago because we couldn't find a hotel bed in San Sebastian (unaware that the film festival was on!). It was a very happy accident, and I'd love to go back and spend more time there. Getaria was nice too, just along the coast.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

emjeast said:


> Thanks so far, this can also include the costa brava too


The coast around LLafranc, Calella, Tamariu and Bergur is fantastic. It's the best piece of mediterranean coastline on the Spanish mainland that I have visited (which isn't saying much I admit). Think pine forests overlooking secluded coves, without a high rise building in sight, and you'll get the picture:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have stayed in Gijon, Asturias and Santander, all the way along that Atlantic coast is soooo! beautiful, you are in for a very pleasant surprise!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's what I wrote on another thread. If you scroll down you'll find an earlier thread of your own about the north of Spain!



> There are 2 places I always recommend in Bilbao for eats.
> Pintxos - El Monty, Heros 16
> Restaurant - El Marques, Juan Ajuriaguerra, 13 Bilbao. Tiny, but excellent.
> They are opposite each other and pretty near the Guggenheim. I prefer the Museo de Bellas Artes to the Guggenheim and it's in a nice park that you can hang out in too.
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/54850-photos-north-spain-cantabria.html


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

We are also considering a trip to Northen Spain in August - but with two kids ages 7+8, we need something for them too - can anyone recommend places that have kids' attractions (please, not Disney sort of stuff). Like lakes, with boats etc.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Santillana del Mar. There are loads of little houses/posadas in the area. I wouldn't suggest Castro Urdiales, due to the fact that June is when tourism _starts_ to pick up. Plus, Castro can be more expensive than Bilbao! 

As for Lolito's comment, I respectfully disagree. I still haven't had a bad meal in Cantabria.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Safari Park (you can drive around in the car.

Near Santander.

PARQUE DE CABARCENO. Parque de la Naturaleza Cabárceno


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

... or take the children on the cable car to los Picos De Europa, almost 2,000 metres high... 

http://www.picoseuropa.net/liebana/fuentede.php


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Lolito said:


> ... or take the children on the cable car to los Picos De Europa, almost 2,000 metres high...
> 
> Fuente D? y el Telef?rico, Valle de Liebana, Macizo Central de Picos de Europa, Cantabria, Espa?a


Wow!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

nivaagg said:


> You can go "Pamplona" and you can to run in front of the bulls. only from 6th to 14th of july.
> good lucky


Wow - but not all British visitors would enjoy tormenting live animals, during their Spanish holiday..! 

I used to live in Asturias which has some 150 beaches and coves!_ Brittany Ferries _has some great holiday rentals, both in Cantabria and in Astuurias. These include coastal and mountain properties located in some of the most beautiful and scenic areas within the two provinces! When I first travelled over to Asturias, I was able to choose a package which included the ferry crossing with my car, kennelling on board, for my dog and a week's stay in an incredibly gorgeous village property. 

Of course, I decided to stay on - for four years, in all..!

Asturians are amongst the most generous, warm-hearted, friendly, welcoming people in Spain - in fact, they're famous for being so! If you enjoy Celtic music, culture and cider, you'll feel you've landed smack bang in _Paraiso_...!

BTW,* I have NO connection, whatsoever, with Brittany Ferries, LOL!*

Saludos,
GC


----------



## staceyr3 (6 mo ago)

emjeast said:


> We usually fly down to the costa del sol or the costa blanca but having recently got a dog and a decent car we want to go away as a family in June and drive down France to Northern Spain. We have never been to Northern Spain before so I'm not sure where to start looking so I would like some ideas on nice towns anywhere in Northern Spain but near to the sea. We will be staying in a private rental as we normally do so just need to narrow down my search. We would like a town near to the sea with plenty of tapas bars and restaurants where we can go and sit outside with our dog and lots of walks and places to visit nearby. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


 Hi friends. Don't skip Bermeo- super cute seaside scene, dogs very welcome, and fun place~ Was just there! : )


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

staceyr3 said:


> Hi friends. Don't skip Bermeo- super cute seaside scene, dogs very welcome, and fun place~ Was just there! : )


Galicia. Rias Baixas. OGrove. Lots of boardwalks around stunning bays/beaches. We also like Ribadasella.


----------



## Jvonbuskirk (1 mo ago)

emjeast said:


> We usually fly down to the costa del sol or the costa blanca but having recently got a dog and a decent car we want to go away as a family in June and drive down France to Northern Spain.
> We have never been to Northern Spain before so I'm not sure where to start looking so I would like some ideas on nice towns anywhere in Northern Spain but near to the sea. We will be staying in a private rental as we normally do so just need to narrow down my search.
> We would like a town near to the sea with plenty of tapas bars and restaurants where we can go and sit outside with our dog and lots of walks and places to visit nearby. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


Without a doubt you MUST go visit San Sebastian. Our daughter moved there 4 years ago and never wants to leave.
Not only are there two great beaches in town, one has a great surf break, but San Sebastian is the culinary capital of Spain. Old town is a walking area of cobblestone streets with nothing but Tapas bars, retail stores, and great restaurants. 
My advice is to get an Airbnb in *Gros* (which is on the far end of San Sebastian away from all the noise and congestion) but also still easily within walking distance to old town. Our future son-in-law (Jens) operates a kayak, electric scooter, and bike rental shop down next to the harbor called DARWIN RENTALS which I would recommend for renting a kayak and paddling out to the island in the middle of the bay for beers.


----------



## Jvonbuskirk (1 mo ago)

Jvonbuskirk said:


> Without a doubt you MUST go visit San Sebastian. Our daughter moved there 4 years ago and never wants to leave.
> Not only are there two great beaches in town, one has a great surf break, but San Sebastian is the culinary capital of Spain. Old town is a walking area of cobblestone streets with nothing but Tapas bars, retail stores, and great restaurants.
> My advice is to get an Airbnb in *Gros* (which is on the far end of San Sebastian away from all the noise and congestion) but also still easily within walking distance to old town. Our future son-in-law (Jens) operates a kayak, electric scooter, and bike rental shop down next to the harbor called DARWIN RENTALS which I would recommend for renting a kayak and paddling out to the island in the middle of the bay for beers.


Maybe you can give me an idea of places you would consider moving to in Costa Del Sol or Costa Blanca (see my recent post on "Prettiest Cities in Southern Spain")


----------



## Retired to Basque country (Dec 13, 2021)

emjeast said:


> We usually fly down to the costa del sol or the costa blanca but having recently got a dog and a decent car we want to go away as a family in June and drive down France to Northern Spain.
> We have never been to Northern Spain before so I'm not sure where to start looking so I would like some ideas on nice towns anywhere in Northern Spain but near to the sea. We will be staying in a private rental as we normally do so just need to narrow down my search.
> We would like a town near to the sea with plenty of tapas bars and restaurants where we can go and sit outside with our dog and lots of walks and places to visit nearby. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


The long drive (2 hours) from Bordeaux to Bayonne is interesting, agriculturally. Pines & maize is almost all they grow.
St Juan de Luz is a very pretty town, just near the frontier. Worth a stop.
Once in Spain, try Hondarribia (Fuenterrabia) which has lots of pintxo bars and atmosphere. Try a coffee or other in the bar of the Parador.
Then heading west you have Donosti (San Sebastian) with its lovely long promenade & 'casco viejo' (old part) where you can get full just by looking at the pintxos (Basque for amuse-geule/tapas).
Zarautz also has a long promenade and the old part on the other side of the main road. Getaria has an interesting area too. After that, Deba is the last town before the motorway takes you more inland. It has an excellent beach for children.
Bilbao has so many bars that you're spolit for choice. One that is a must is called Cafe Iruña, just off the Gran Via & Corte ingles department store. Iruña is the Basque name for Pamplona, not to be confused with the border town of Irun.
In the old part try finding Plaza Nueva where you can sit and soak in the atmosphere and its many bars. 
Just learning a few words in Basque will make it all more enjoyable.


----------

